# Computer won't use dedicated GPU... Tried almost anything



## StoreB (Jan 30, 2017)

*Cant choose Nvidia GPU in Nvidia Contol Panel*

Laptop: Lenovo Z50-70
Integrated GPU: Intel HD 4400
Dedicated GPU: GeForce 840M

My Lenovo laptop has been working for about 3 years now with a few minor errors along the way. But yesterday i came home from school (laptop worked perfectly at school) and was about to play a game of CS:GO. I usually get about 140-160 fps, but now I got about 20-30 fps. I checked the Nvidia Control Panel to see what GPU my computer was using, and although it was set to use GeForce 840M it still uses Intel IGPU... 
I downloaded the GPU-Z to check if it used the Nvidia GPU at all, and yes it surprisingly did, but only when I ran "Valley Benchmark". It won't use the Nvidia GPU even though I disable the Intel HD 4400.

When i check dxdiag it says that the screen uses Intel HD Graphics Family and under reproduce it says it uses Nvidia GeForce 840M, not exactly sure if this gives you lads some hints about my issue, but it might be worth telling.

*What I've tried so far:*

NVIDIA Control Panel:
-Set the global preferred GPU to High Performance NVIDIA GPU
-Set the power management to High Performance

Intel Graphics Control Panel:
-Set 3d to Performance
-Set power management to High Performance

Windows Control Panel:
-Set power management to High Performance

Software Installation:
-Installed Lenovo outdated Intel and NVIDIA drivers
-Uninstalled and Reinstalled Current Versions Intel and NVIDIA Graphics Software

If it helps by showing some pictures from Nvidia CP, GPU-Z or just anything I could throw those in a comment.

I realy appreciate it if someone would be so kind and give me some help here!

Thank you in advance


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Gripe at Nvidia, Lenovo. They are the ones that manufature that potato


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 30, 2017)

Silly question as I am not well versed in video cards: What does it say about it in the BIOS?


----------



## natr0n (Jan 30, 2017)

Reboot


----------



## StoreB (Jan 30, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Silly question as I am not well versed in video cards: What does it say about it in the BIOS?



I haven't gone far into BIOS, but I didn't find any way to change the settings for which card to use. It only had an option between Intel and some other fancy thing, so I didn't find any solutions there.
The Lenovo BIOS doesn't come with a lot of options and is pretty weak imo, but i'll have a look around and write it down!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 30, 2017)

Generally there's a setting under primary graphics adapter or something to that effect which will have selections like PCI E , and I GPU

 That's what you're looking for and you want to set it to PCI E, or similar. Don't be afraid to look around in your bios it's yours you own it, then you should be worried about is changing things without knowing what they do but looking won't hurt


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 30, 2017)

StoreB said:


> I haven't gone far into BIOS, but I didn't find any way to change the settings for which card to use. It only had an option between Intel and some other fancy thing, so I didn't find any solutions there.
> I'm not that familiar with the Lenovo BIOS.



Hmmm...I still have a funny feeling on the BIOS side. Can you list the options under the Graphics tab in BIOS to better help us understand?


----------



## StoreB (Jan 30, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Generally there's a setting under primary graphics adapter or something to that effect which will have selections like PCI E , and I GPU
> That's what you're looking for and you want to set it to PCI E, or similar. Don't be afraid to look around in your bios it's yours you own it, then you should be worried about is changing things without knowing what they do but looking won't hurt



Aight, thanks. I'll check that out. But last time I checked i saw no such options. But I'll have a look again


----------



## StoreB (Jan 30, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Hmmm...I still have a funny feeling on the BIOS side. Can you list the options under the Graphics tab in BIOS to better help us understand?



Well... Under Graphic Device I have only two options: Discrete and UMA only. Discrete means that it will use the IGPU and GPU, and UMA only means that it will ONLY use the IGPU. And the setting is set to discrete


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 30, 2017)

StoreB said:


> Well... Under Graphic Device I have only two options: Discrete and UMA only. Discrete means that it will use the IGPU and GPU, and UMA only means that it will ONLY use the IGPU. And the setting is set to discrete



I guess I was wrong. My next suggestion (which you already did) would be to tweak the settings in the NVIDIA control panel. Strike two for me I suppose. The driver situation seems like a dead end too. This is a shot in the dark, but if you run a utility like GPU-Z, I believe it should show the integrated and standalone GPU's? If you run that, does it show both? I think there is a drop down menu near the bottom of all available cards.

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-gpu-z/

Perhaps someone with more know-how can chime in too?


----------



## StoreB (Jan 30, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> I guess I was wrong. My next suggestion (which you already did) would be to tweak the settings in the NVIDIA control panel. Strike two for me I suppose. The driver situation seems like a dead end too. This is a shot in the dark, but if you run a utility like GPU-Z, I believe it should show the integrated and standalone GPU's? If you run that, does it show both? I think there is a drop down menu near the bottom of all available cards.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-gpu-z/
> 
> Perhaps someone with more know-how can chime in too?



Tweaking the Nvidia CP doesn't help. I can choose between the two GPU's, but it doesn't change anything for some reason. 
And the GPU-Z shows both GPU's in the drop down menu. It shows that the IGPU runs. But the Nvidia GPU doens't run, only for 1 second at a time each 3-4 seconds


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 30, 2017)

Then the latter part of my last post applies. I'm bone dry on ideas here. Anyone else? Perhaps it is indeed a hardware issue?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 30, 2017)

Have you tried resetting the bios on this thing?  Or maybe even a bios update?  Because unfortunately if it's showing the Nvidia control panel, and it's showing that it sent to discrete GPU the only option is it's not being read correctly by the PC or a video card is dead or malfunctioning it some way.I suppose I would look into bios resetting and or bios updating if it was me

 I don't know how comfortable you are with opening up a laptop, it's not that serious but some people just aren't comfortable. The other choice without opening it is to update the bios or possibly there's a setting inside the bios to reset it back to default

_*EDIT****
assuming his is Yout bios, it looks like the laptop Chooses when it will use the dGPU, or iGPU based on scenario, maybe theres an issue with its detedtion of said scenarios?*_


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 30, 2017)

Jboydgolfer is on to something. Reset the bios and make sure it's the latest. Are you certain you aren't using the discrete gpu when it's needed? Sometimes they use the he igpu to save power on idle/2d, but when gaming the discrete card kicks in. 

What does gpuz show you?


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 30, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Have you tried resetting the bios on this thing?  Or maybe even a bios update?  Because unfortunately if it's showing the Nvidia control panel, and it's showing that it sent to discrete GPU the only option is it's not being read correctly by the PC or a video card is dead or malfunctioning it some way.I suppose I would look into bios resetting and or bios updating if it was me



That's a good idea. You stated it ran fine for 3+ years? Try a reset of the BIOS. If that doesn't work, the updated BIOS for the Z50-70 here: http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/pro...ries-laptops/lenovo-z50-70/downloads/ds100528
This update is from 2015.

What OS are you running?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 30, 2017)

according to this other thread, it WONT use the dGPU until it is needed, like after starting a game, unil then it wont show as used..

https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo...my-nvidia-840m-graphic-card-with/td-p/1700395

very common issue with these Lappy's, just Download GPUz, and leave it open in the background while running a game, see if it shows nvidia gpu activity.

GPUz

u shouldnt be able to install nvidia drivers w/o a nvidia gpu being recognized no?


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 30, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> according to this other thread, it WONT use the dGPU until it is needed, like after starting a game, unil then it wont show as used..
> 
> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo...my-nvidia-840m-graphic-card-with/td-p/1700395



I vaguely remember this concept on my old laptop. The performance drop is still suspect though. Try the BIOS stuff and see where that gets us.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 30, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> according to this other thread, it WONT use the dGPU until it is needed, like after starting a game, unil then it wont show as used..
> 
> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo...my-nvidia-840m-graphic-card-with/td-p/1700395
> 
> ...





EarthDog said:


> Jboydgolfer is on to something. Reset the bios and make sure it's the latest. Are you certain you aren't using the discrete gpu when it's needed? Sometimes they use the he igpu to save power on idle/2d, but when gaming the discrete card kicks in.
> 
> What does gpuz show you?


----------



## Halo3Addict (Jan 30, 2017)

You can try disabling the Intel Graphics in Device Manager


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 30, 2017)

Halo3Addict said:


> You can try disabling the Intel Graphics in Device Manager
> 
> View attachment 83601



i dunno if thats a good idea, my thinking is the lappy uses a mix of Both, never one or the other except when set to iGPU, that may be a problem starter, unless it resets if he gets black screened out. i just wouldnt want the OP to be SOL with NO display 

if it wont stay after reboot, then i would try it


----------



## Halo3Addict (Jan 30, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i dunno if thats a good idea, my thinking is the lappy uses a mix of Both, never one or the other except when set to iGPU, that may be a problem starter, unless it resets if he gets black screened out. i just wouldnt want the OP to be SOL with NO display
> 
> if it wont stay after reboot, then i would try it



He mentioned it worked but only in select applications, but I agree making sure everything is up to date is the easiest and safest way to fix a problem.


----------



## SKBARON (Jan 30, 2017)

Try a system restore to an earlier date, see if that fixes the issue. He did change the settings to max performance, which should in turn mandate that the dedicated GPU is used. 

See if you can restore the system to an earlier date and if that helps, if not, BIOS reset and update as the others have suggested. 

Also, try to remember if there were any updates done by windows or any program, sometimes they eff up the system.


----------



## StefanM (Jan 30, 2017)

StoreB said:


> *What I've tried so far:*
> 
> NVIDIA Control Panel:
> -Set the global preferred GPU to High Performance NVIDIA GPU



Add a profile under program settings and force NVIDIA there also.
(On my Optimus rig this is mandatory for Firefox' _plugin-container.exe_)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Did the game just get updated by steam when you launched it?


----------



## StoreB (Jan 30, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Jboydgolfer is on to something. Reset the bios and make sure it's the latest. Are you certain you aren't using the discrete gpu when it's needed? Sometimes they use the he igpu to save power on idle/2d, but when gaming the discrete card kicks in.
> 
> What does gpuz show you?




Screenshots:
https://gyazo.com/20bf9f274ca50970ef850cfcc3cce993
https://gyazo.com/30536242e85088143c89f8e3e79d58f9
https://gyazo.com/8754a85ea0382e4d0a252d18512b20a1
https://gyazo.com/9678ad2d679704c88ebe923f2ea3a6cc


----------



## StoreB (Jan 30, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> That's a good idea. You stated it ran fine for 3+ years? Try a reset of the BIOS. If that doesn't work, the updated BIOS for the Z50-70 here: http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/pro...ries-laptops/lenovo-z50-70/downloads/ds100528
> This update is from 2015.
> 
> What OS are you running?



I'm going to try it as soon as possible and I'm running Windows 8.1


----------



## StoreB (Jan 30, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> according to this other thread, it WONT use the dGPU until it is needed, like after starting a game, unil then it wont show as used..
> 
> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo...my-nvidia-840m-graphic-card-with/td-p/1700395
> 
> ...



I played 1 round of CS:GO and got these results. The iGPU was not active, but the dGPU was used. However, I normally get about 140-160 fps but now i only got about 30-40fps.
If you know anything more about this I'd be happy to hear it 

And now, I'm not sure on the driver question, never done it before


----------



## StoreB (Jan 30, 2017)

Halo3Addict said:


> You can try disabling the Intel Graphics in Device Manager



Yes, I've tried that, unfortunatly with no results.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Use the multiquote button


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 30, 2017)

This opens a new can of worms . I guess this tells us it is active like it is supposed to be, but we are seeing performance issues. Is the fan kicking up higher than usual when you game? It could be thermal issues. It would make sense if there is dust accumulated during the life of the laptop.


----------



## StoreB (Jan 30, 2017)

SKBARON said:


> Try a system restore to an earlier date, see if that fixes the issue. He did change the settings to max performance, which should in turn mandate that the dedicated GPU is used.
> 
> See if you can restore the system to an earlier date and if that helps, if not, BIOS reset and update as the others have suggested.
> 
> Also, try to remember if there were any updates done by windows or any program, sometimes they eff up the system.



I'll try that first thing tomorrow!


----------



## alucasa (Jan 30, 2017)

Is it 3+ years old?


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 30, 2017)

not sure if editing the csgo profile in nvinspector could be useful


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 31, 2017)

StoreB said:


> I'll try that first thing tomorrow!


Ok, in gpuz, at the bottom there is a drop down, that shows your discrete gpu a well as the igpu, right?

Now, DL and run MSI Afterburner... run a game for a short time, couple mins, and see what the graph says about the gpu core clock speeds.

Please attach images to the forum as well so we can see it inline.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 31, 2017)

So now we've diagnosed it down to the root of the issue. The Nvidia video card is active, and it's functioning as was intended, just not to past performance levels.

 This is good because now it's a matter of performance adjustment and not whether or not your video card is dead . To me this sounds like a case of something getting changed and Nvidia control panel which will affect everything because it's a global setting. I would go through all the options and change them to the lowest setting or to the off setting.

 All it takes is some triple buffer bull crap setting on high or unclamping  MSAA, And you lose 30 or more FPS. if it was up to me I would do like others previously had mentioned and either perform a system restore, or a reinstall if it comes to that.

That's not the most powerful the dGPU on the market, even when it was new so if the settings are not optimal you could pay for performance. This  becomes a matter of ?is the gaming performance worth it to you? If yes is your answer then you should be willing to go to any length to get to it, because you may have to.

Also, are you certain you haven chnaged resolution?also can you post a benchmark result? something we can all see here? a BM that is easily compared to others results, i.e heaven, or valley.


----------



## alucasa (Jan 31, 2017)

Lenovo with dGPU tends to die after 3 years. That's why I asked its age. CPU lives but GPU dies out.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 31, 2017)

I think you have it in battery save mode.


----------



## StoreB (Jan 31, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Ok, in gpuz, at the bottom there is a drop down, that shows your discrete gpu a well as the igpu, right?
> 
> Now, DL and run MSI Afterburner... run a game for a short time, couple mins, and see what the graph says about the gpu core clock speeds.
> 
> Please attach images to the forum as well so we can see it inline.



After one round of CS:GO. It shows that it's doing something, but I dont see any preformance boost :/









kn00tcn said:


> not sure if editing the csgo profile in nvinspector could be useful



I don't think the problem lies with CS:GO, since it doesn't utilize the dGPU in all programs except Valley Benchmark



alucasa said:


> Lenovo with dGPU tends to die after 3 years. That's why I asked its age. CPU lives but GPU dies out.



The laptop is about 3 years, yeah. But the Nvidia GPU works, but it just ain't running. Do you suggest I should open the laptop to take a look and see if there are any dodgy signs of defect?



yotano211 said:


> I think you have it in battery save mode.



I've already gone over every battery mode I could find and set it to preformance, but I'll have a second look to see if I've overlooked any 



jboydgolfer said:


> So now we've diagnosed it down to the root of the issue. The Nvidia video card is active, and it's functioning as was intended, just not to past performance levels.
> Also, are you certain you haven chnaged resolution?also can you post a benchmark result? something we can all see here? a BM that is easily compared to others results, i.e heaven, or valley.



I've not changed resolutions, checked both the screen and ingame, but here's the benchmark from Valley.
It says in the top right corner that it's only utilizing the GeForce 840M, and it's about the same results I've gotten before the GPU problems started. And yeah, laugh warning 






I don't know if this will give you lads any leads on what might be the problem, so this might be a shot in the dark. I'm not realy sure how to describe it, but I'll try; When there were no problems with my GPU the NVIDIA CP showed that it was set to use the Geforce GPU and showed a lot more outputs (*not sure if it's the right word to use*) both from the Nvidia CPU and the Intel iGPU, but after the problem started it only shows one output(?) for the Intel iGPU.


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 31, 2017)

I saw in your earlier screenshots of GPUz that the temp of the NVIDIA was (*EDIT) *39* C. Was that idling? I wonder what it kicks up to when put under load. Does the fan kick up high when you game?


----------



## StoreB (Jan 31, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> I saw in your earlier screenshots of GPUz that the temp of the NVIDIA was (*EDIT) *39* C. Was that idling? I wonder what it kicks up to when put under load. Does the fan kick up high when you game?



I suppose it was idling, as it was not under substential load. I have ran a few tests before and during load it could get up to 70-80 C. And about the fans, when the Intel GPU is running, there is hardly any noice, but when the Nvidia GPU runs the noice the noticably louder and it may have been going up and down (in dB). When I find the time I'll do some dust removal, but airintakes doesn't look too dirty from the outside.


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 31, 2017)

The edit you did a little bit ago on your previous post is interesting. So you lost formerly available outputs? What outputs are actually on your Laptop? (e.g. HDMI, VGA, etc.)


----------



## StoreB (Jan 31, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> The edit you did a little bit ago on your previous post is interesting. So you lost formerly available outputs? What outputs are actually on your Laptop? (e.g. HDMI, VGA, etc.)



HDMI and VGA, but i'm not sure if I used the right word. I dont fully understand what the image shows. I've never used an additional screen for my pc. If you got any more information on what the image shows I would be happy so hear it  My only guess on what the Nvidia CP image shows is what connections are available between the screen and the GPU(s)


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 31, 2017)

Sorry to backtrack, but where did you get the driver for it? Was it Lenovo's site or the NVIDIA site?  I'm going to dig through the release notes.


----------



## FootLong (Jan 31, 2017)

I think you meant to say "Have you tried switching it off and then on again?"



natr0n said:


> Reboot


----------



## StoreB (Jan 31, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Sorry to backtrack, but where did you get the driver for it? Was it Lenovo's site or the NVIDIA site?  I'm going to dig through the release notes.



Downloaded Nvidia driver from Nvidia's site


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 31, 2017)

StoreB said:


> Downloaded Nvidia driver from Nvidia's site



So it was the one from a few days ago? This one? http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/114348


----------



## StoreB (Jan 31, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> So it was the one from a few days ago? This one? http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/114348



Yeah, that one


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 31, 2017)

Dang it. I that's the one I'd recommend. This is a tough one.


----------



## StoreB (Jan 31, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Dang it. I that's the one I'd recommend. This is a tough one.



Haha! A real brain buster. Do you know if there are any software Lenovo uses to controle which PCI to use? Might seem like a weird question, but I'm no expert on this subject so I might aswell ask


----------



## alucasa (Jan 31, 2017)

Because vBIOS is embedded with main BIOS, GPU will still show even if it's in Lala land. 

"GPU not running"  is the symptoms. Browse Lenovo laptop forum. There are plenty of cases like yours where a Lenovo laptop that's about 3 years old having dGPU issues (Not running).

I feel like Lenovo have a time bomb on GPU.


----------



## StoreB (Jan 31, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Because vBIOS is embedded with main BIOS, GPU will still show even if it's in Lala land.
> 
> "GPU not running"  is the symptoms. Browse Lenovo laptop forum. There are plenty of cases like yours where a Lenovo laptop that's about 3 years old having dGPU issues (Not running).
> 
> I feel like Lenovo have a time bomb on GPU.



I'll check it out thanks, and yeah, when I decide to buy a new computer it first of all won't be a laptop and second of all it won't be a Lenovo


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 31, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> That's a good idea. You stated it ran fine for 3+ years? Try a reset of the BIOS. If that doesn't work, the updated BIOS for the Z50-70 here: http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/pro...ries-laptops/lenovo-z50-70/downloads/ds100528
> This update is from 2015.
> 
> What OS are you running?



 Also check the battery may need replacement( it ran it lost saved settings).


----------



## alucasa (Jan 31, 2017)

Laptop in general is best when it has only one source of heat (CPU). dGPU in laptops do tend to die prematurely due to lack of cooling not just on the chip but components around it.

It's not just for Lenovo. The issue is that Laptop makers are trying to make them look too good (slim) and scarifice cooling in progress. Clevo brand laptops are pretty much immune to dGPU dying.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Clevo brand laptops are pretty much immune to dGPU dying.



Also my Asus G750 gaming laptop still going strong!


----------



## StoreB (Jan 31, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Laptop in general is best when it has only one source of heat (CPU). dGPU in laptops do tend to die prematurely due to lack of cooling not just on the chip but components around it.
> 
> It's not just for Lenovo. The issue is that Laptop makers are trying to make them look too good (slim) and scarifice cooling in progress. Clevo brand laptops are pretty much immune to dGPU dying.



Aight, thanks! I might go for another laptop, since I'm a bit of a bed-gamer, and I will defenatly check the Clevo Laptops out (never heard of them before)!




jaggerwild said:


> Also check the battery may need replacement( it ran it lost saved settings).



The battery is working properly, but it has lost some capacity over the years, that's the only issue with it.



P4-630 said:


> Also my Asus G750 gaming laptop still going strong!



My mate has one of those, and he sais it works perf! Going to make a list of possible lappys, I'll write it up


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2017)

StoreB said:


> My mate has one of those, and he sais it works perf! Going to make a list of possible lappys, I'll write it up



Asus gaming laptops didn't had any air intakes at the bottom, so they would be ideal for "bed-gaming", just not sure if they still build them like that though, check it at some store.


----------



## alucasa (Jan 31, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Also my Asus G750 gaming laptop still going strong!



I got a 11 years old Gateway laptop with dGPU. I think it's 8600m GS or something. It's 10kg but it still works.

On the other hand, my Lenovo with 650m died after 3 years. (Sounds familiar?)

My Clevo 13.3 inch with 760m worked well before I sold it on Ebay.

Lenovo cheaps out on components.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Laptop in general is best when it has only one source of heat (CPU). dGPU in laptops do tend to die prematurely due to lack of cooling not just on the chip but components around it.
> 
> It's not just for Lenovo. The issue is that Laptop makers are trying to make them look too good (slim) and scarifice cooling in progress. Clevo brand laptops are pretty much immune to dGPU dying.



Unlike the Dell XPS Gen1/Inspiron 9100 which had 3 deep fans and heatpipes on the M 18GPU.


----------



## alucasa (Jan 31, 2017)

Obviously, there are cases where laptops are/were built for dGPU in mind.

But Lenovo ain't one of'em.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 31, 2017)

StoreB said:


> I'll check it out thanks, and yeah, when I decide to buy a new computer it first of all won't be a laptop and second of all it won't be a Lenovo


Stupid question incoming:  Did you check to make sure the laptops power savings mode was set to "High Performance".  I have seen to many cases where even on AC power people turn that down and the GPU wont spin up.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Obviously, there are cases where laptops are/were built for dGPU in mind.
> 
> But Lenovo ain't one of'em.


I have a feeling the gpu needs to be replaced. No wonder I haven't had a new laptop since 2004.


GhostRyder said:


> Stupid question incoming:  Did you check to make sure the laptops power savings mode was set to "High Performance".  I have seen to many cases where even on AC power people turn that down and the GPU wont spin up.



This should be done with all computers, same with link state for pcie


----------



## Spencer LeBlanc (Jan 31, 2017)

I had a similar issue. What my issue was with with Windows 10 but did you list the OS?
There is a setting either Xbox app or WMV app.

I can't say for sure this is the link as my work blocks everything game related, but it might point you in the right direction.
A few months ago i click "Disable" something within the app and everything started working correctly again.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjRx8TN_-zRAhWo3YMKHbYvBrkQFggoMAI&url=https://steamcommunity.com/app/730/discussions/0/361798516949171737/&usg=AFQjCNGOw3kM3jy9vUbyg0kURCDwhD4OmA&sig2=uuKC6c44VfEKRM4rpA5rVA

To be more exact i believe this is it 'THE DVR SETTING" TURN IT OFF

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...HmCnG_mEzyT8zZTTt-lB2g&bvm=bv.145822982,d.amc


----------



## StoreB (Feb 1, 2017)

GhostRyder said:


> Stupid question incoming:  Did you check to make sure the laptops power savings mode was set to "High Performance".  I have seen to many cases where even on AC power people turn that down and the GPU wont spin up.



Now I've gone over all the power settings again, and it's all set to high preformance. And it ain't a stupid question, it would be sweet if it's just a minor option setting that causes the problem!



Spencer LeBlanc said:


> I had a similar issue. What my issue was with with Windows 10 but did you list the OS?
> There is a setting either Xbox app or WMV app.



Yeah, sorry for not listing the OS, but I run Windows 8.1. 
Is this only an issue on Windows 10?


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 2, 2017)

this isnt making sense, especially if valley is using the gpu & performing as it should be, that means it cant be hardware


----------



## shredifier (Feb 4, 2017)

StoreB said:


> *Cant choose Nvidia GPU in Nvidia Contol Panel*
> 
> Laptop: Lenovo Z50-70
> Integrated GPU: Intel HD 4400
> ...



You wouldn't by any chance have changed Operating Systems have you?
The reason why I ask, is your Laptop is nearly identical to mine and I had problems like you did when I uninstalled the crap Windows 8 that was pre-installed on it, and put Windows 7 on it....as soon as I did that, the Nvidia control panel showed up half empty, the Intel graphics card became the default etc

I think it has something to do with the manufacturer only having the correct drivers for Windows 8, with NO support for Windows 7 on the Laptop

Anyway that was my experience, yours could be different


----------



## StoreB (Feb 4, 2017)

shredifier said:


> You wouldn't by any chance have changed Operating Systems have you?
> The reason why I ask, is your Laptop is nearly identical to mine and I had problems like you did when I uninstalled the crap Windows 8 that was pre-installed on it, and put Windows 7 on it....as soon as I did that, the Nvidia control panel showed up half empty, the Intel graphics card became the default etc
> 
> I think it has something to do with the manufacturer only having the correct drivers for Windows 8, with NO support for Windows 7 on the Laptop
> ...



I haven't changed the OS, was pre-installed 8.1 (which is kinda sad). So drivers and all should be good. Would have been sweet to go back to XP though


----------

